# Pokemon Nsfw Rp



## AuraKeyBlader (Oct 30, 2018)

Like the title says looking for a Nsfw pokemon rp, I have some ideas in mind depending if you want to do Trainer x Pokemon or Pokemon x Pokemon. This can be MxM or MxF.

I'm pretty open minded with kinks if you want that in place, I'll only give a hard no to some which are: Scat, Vore, Water Sports, just things of that nature honestly.


----------



## AuraKeyBlader (Nov 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## shetaizettai (Dec 28, 2018)

Are you interested in rping Trainer x Venusaur?


----------



## AuraKeyBlader (Dec 28, 2018)

shetaizettai said:


> Are you interested in rping Trainer x Venusaur?


I am, dm me so we can discuss more


----------



## VeilanK (Dec 29, 2018)

I might be interested in Trainer x Pokemon & MxF, depending on who plays as what that is.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm interested in the Trainer x Pokemon MxM, although wondering which role I'd be expected to play, whenever it be Trainer, Pokemon and Top or bottom.


----------



## SoFloJojo (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm interested in both Trainer x Pokemon MxM and Pokemon x Pokemon MxM, PM me if you're still looking :3


----------



## AuraKeyBlader (Dec 30, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I'm interested in the Trainer x Pokemon MxM, although wondering which role I'd be expected to play, whenever it be Trainer, Pokemon and Top or bottom.





VeilanK said:


> I might be interested in Trainer x Pokemon & MxF, depending on who plays as what that is.



Pm so we can discuss more


----------



## AuraKeyBlader (Dec 30, 2018)

SoFloJojo said:


> I'm interested in both Trainer x Pokemon MxM and Pokemon x Pokemon MxM, PM me if you're still looking :3


sent you a pm!


----------



## VeilanK (Dec 30, 2018)

AuraKeyBlader said:


> Pm so we can discuss more


Already did! Though it was mostly contact detail!


----------

